# Two Phalaenopsis Awarded today at DJC



## bigleaf (Apr 12, 2014)

Phalaenopsis (Timothy Christopher x maculata) 'Pylo' HCC/AOS













Phal Tying Shin Fly Eagle 'Long' (tetraspis 'C1' x Dragon Tree Eagle)
















This same plant from November 23, 2013. This has been in flower since. Phal speciosa/tetraspis flower 3-4 times a year. Novelty phalaenopsis peak season is late spring to summer for Texas. They flower on long day/short night/warm temperature.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2014)

well done!


----------



## AdamD (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats! You're just raking in awards lately! Well done


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 12, 2014)

Two beauties, congrats!


----------



## abax (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations Mr. Lin! Both plants and blooms are beautiful. The first
one reminds me a bit of Little Sister. The red is outstanding and the leaves
are flawless. How do you DO that????


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations Peter!!!! Jean


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2014)

very well deserved!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow...fabulous! I especially like the first one. :clap::clap:


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you all. Both are fragrant.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 13, 2014)

Both are excellent! Congratulations, Peter. :clap: Many of the plants I got from you last summer are starting to bud, again!


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2014)

You are raking them in lately! Congratulations!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 14, 2014)

Excellent job!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 14, 2014)

that is great


----------



## Trithor (Apr 14, 2014)

Congratulations, that red is super HOT!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats! I like the pinstripes!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations, Peter!

What are you naming the Timothy Christopher x maculate? It is really sweet.


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Dot
Thank you. I haven't heard from the hybridizer so I don't know yet. 

These are photos taken by DJC photographer David Gould


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2014)

:clap:


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrat's Peter, these are both quite nice.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice flowers and plants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you all.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 19, 2014)

Lovely. I'm digging on that red phal - wow, what color!


----------

